

Show HN: Agent (YC S11), a collection of utilities to make your phone smarter  - kul
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tryagent

======
anand
Pretty cool feature set. Didn't realize you could do things like "remember
where I parked" automatically.

